# Post pictures of your pups



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)




----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

When I read the tile of this thread, I thought it was directed towards the females on the forum.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

This guy goes everywhere with me...
My bestus buddy....


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

What is that lab mixed with, Koz?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Pure bread Yeller - pure bread black Andrew. Mother was a bitch of a bitch, actually went for my crotch (no shit) when we went to pick him up. Father was the most mild mannered, beautiful black lab you've ever seen. We went as far as asking if we could buy him off the owners, but they were too attached. So Kozmo got just enough of mom to make him an excellent watch dog and just enough of pa to make him a great dog for the house...
But at the end of the day, he's daddies doggie...


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Here's our Bailey...even though my husband said she's "Mans best friend, not women's"....


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Here he is yesterday at 6 1/2 months old with snow for the first time.

He is approximately 1/2 his total expected size!!!


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

rocky balboa @ 3 months old









doggy headlock!


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

eating my stuff


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

Dr. Fluffenstein being nosy


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Thats an atlantic cod on your blanket! (Yumm yum!)


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

mpd61 said:


> Thats an atlantic cod on your blanket! (Yumm yum!)


hahah yup! my mom made me that quilt. she's awesome with that shit. i picked out all the fabric


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Val....it said "pups" like in a dog....not confused cats


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Val....it said "pups" like in a dog....not confused cats


Those pics make me want to mop.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Well I left it ambiguous just for that reason.



andy0921 said:


> When I read the tile of this thread, I thought it was directed towards the females on the forum.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Aw I want a dog  I had my heart set on one that I found through labs4rescue.com, then the lady said that the dog had severe seperation anxiety and they weren't going to give him up. I found so many dogs on petfinder.com, and then they either can't be adopted in MA, or there's something wrong with them and now they won't give them up for adoption. I just give up


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Have you tried your local shelter?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

USMCTrooper said:


> Here he is yesterday at 6 1/2 months old with snow for the first time.
> 
> He is approximately 1/2 his total expected size!!!


BEAUTIFUL........... My baby loves the snow too. I actually have pix and vids from last winter. Lemme look for them.

this was my last German. the pic was taken one week before I had to have her put down......... every now and then I catch myself calling my new one by the old ones name. I miss her.










here is my current Shep...........


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

and like I said......... she LOVES the snow....... This is one of my favorite pix of her.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Don't laugh, two of them belong to my wife. American Bulldog and Papillion.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Shitzu


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## US706 (Nov 24, 2006)

The mutt...


----------



## Upandcoming (Dec 18, 2006)

Here is my purebred lab puppy (Mazy). This picture was taken when she was about 2 1/2 months old and the last one now at 11 months.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

USMCTrooper said:


> Here he is yesterday at 6 1/2 months old with snow for the first time.
> 
> He is approximately 1/2 his total expected size!!!


That is one awesome dog you got there!


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

Here is Maverick


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

MARINECOP said:


> Shitzu


see!?!? i'm not the only one with a little guy!!!!

very cute doggy. what breed?


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

andy0921 said:


> That is one awesome dog you got there!


Thanks Andy......this is his page if you ever want to check it out.

http://www.dogster.com/dogs/434339/sniff

Sniper, you got a beautiful girl there, she's built very strong and lean.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

rocksy1826 said:


> see!?!? i'm not the only one with a little guy!!!!
> 
> very cute doggy. what breed?


 Uhem....Rocksy, whats it say at the bottom left of the photo?


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Uhem....Rocksy, whats it say at the bottom left of the photo?


oh yeah

didn't notice. it happens


----------



## 2boxers (Mar 21, 2006)

This is Homer he had a thyroid problem and has lost alot of wieght since this picture was taken


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)




----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Lots of good looking doggies we have here.


----------



## RCPD33 (Jul 3, 2006)

_


SOT_II said:



Have you tried your local shelter?

Click to expand...

_This is my pooch Harley. I got him from an English Bulldog rescue in Chicago. Can't even remember what things were like before we got him. I kept the picture small to save some space here.
View attachment 517


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)




----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Another thread to be moved to After Hours


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

just delete the picture....


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

SOT_II said:


> just delete the picture....


I like it


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm cool with it...you can't enlarge it or see anything really...

Here's my pup's page:
http://www.dogster.com/dogs/442512

I'm gonna start a MassCops pup community, join up!!
http://www.dogster.com/group/grp_page.php?g=6503


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

nice puppies


----------

